# You should never...



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Haha, those are funny! :lol:
Ah, I'll try to think of some.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

LOL funny


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

You should never put a hot pan of anything on a carpeted floor. It will melt the carpet. 
on the same note...
You should never set a hot pan on the arm of a leather chair. It will discolor the leather. 

You should never throw away a shoe box without looking inside first. You might throw the $130 pair of shoes you just bought away. 

You should never get on a horse without double checking the tightness of the cinch. You might end up on the ground and your saddle under the horse. I'm sure I'm not the only one who has done this :lol:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

You should never try to clean off nail polish with ashington(sp?) while you are in the computer. Payoff; a rather strange looking keyboard :lol:


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

You should never try to take anything out of a freezer if your fingers are wet. I'm sure that if you do this your fingers touch a inside wall of the freezer and seizes it just like you would have glued them.

Payoff: Luckily my mom heard when I yelled bad words, came kitchen (I couldn't span any aid myself) and released my fingers with a hot washcloth. I get only frivolous frostbites and two big clepsydras.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

you should never chase your brother with the tractor.

payoff; a big dent in the siding of my house :lol:


----------



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

You should never put a bee bee gun to your foot at point blank and shoot. 

You should never try and put out a small fire with a flip flop. 

You should never take the lighter in your car and push it, then when it pops out touch the small grill thinkin it wont be hot.. Hurt like heck for weeks.

You should never take a iern and try to iern your mattress.

You should never watch the scary series of "chucky" when you are little and then have a doll that looks like chucky.. the doll gave me nightmares for years lol..

You should never jump a ramp usin 3 bricks to hold it up.. did that and it broke and i wrecked bad lol, i scratched up my hand and arm real bad lol it was funny..

You should never let one of your stupid friends borrow your GoCart, because he may flip it.

You should never look behind you for more than a minute when drivin a GoCart, you might just run straight in a brick mail box.

You should never back up a truck without checkin and seein if the wheels are straight, you just might whip left and take out a few big bushes.

You should never drive the tractor to get the mail then not know really how to stop the tractor and run right into a truck (I was young, and i ran into the truck i have now)

thats all i got SO FAR.. i will try and think of more stupid stuff i have done.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Well.. You should never drive a car into a garage and think that you can drive still 20 centimetres. Maybe you've estimated a length and location of the car's nib wrong and run just into a wall of the garage! You should never do this especially the car you drive isn't your car (and if it's in a really good shape besides this).

Payoff: Luckily the speed was low enough and my father didn't get very angry about those two scratchs overhead a registration plate. I also hope them wouldn't cut a resale value very hard.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You should never go visit your 2 VERY handled and friendly yearlings when on crutches. One if not both will always find a reason to muzzle you and push you over.

You should never trust your yearling when trying to get a close up nose shot-they will like your lens...


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

You should never wear Crocs, flip flops or any other plastic type footwear around horses. 

You should never try to run over a rattle snake with the lawn mower. They can really strike a long ways away!
Snakes again... :lol: 
You should never try to kick a rattlesnake out of the way while wearing flip flops.... I know I'm really stupid  :lol:


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

**** okay some of these are really funny  


okay I was stupid when I did this but:

Never try and cook an egg in the microwave without water xD
Payoff: An exploded egg and lots of steam and one big mess to clean! ... ya I was low on time ..

Never wear flip flops near your old see nile grand mothers car when shes in it.
Payoff: Squished toes that hurt weeks, even worse when you are trying to tell her to pull forward and she doesnt quite get what you mean! ooo the pain! 

hmm ohh
never try and feed a squirel a small penut by hand!
Payoff: Bitten finger  

anouther squirel one!
Never stand under a tree with a squirel starring at you
Payoff: a squirel jumping on top of your head!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

You should never reverse half a kilometre and slide your car with its coupler when reversing... The coupler will burn.

You should never try to kick your bike's front wheel when you're cycling. I'm sure you'll manage to jab your foot between spokes.
Payoff: Even if the somersault was huge I didn't hurt myself. But the front wheel started to wobble and I tore my jeans.

You should never speak ill about the minister of your confirmation camp. Despite it that he would have more conservative philosophy than you have. At first, it isn't polite at all. The second reason is that even he'd have gone away maybe the youth worker of your congregation is still in the room.
Payoff: Shame

You should never start to do your business in public privy if you aren't sure that you've locked the door of the privy. 
Payoff: Bigger shame.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> You should never throw away a shoe box without looking inside first. You might throw the $130 pair of shoes you just bought away.



Ooh my gosh I've done that!! Only I don't think they were $130 but they were a pretty expensive pair of tennies. Back when I used to always get a good pair of New Balance shoes for school..


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You should never dare your best friend to set off the fire by peeing on it, as she might actually try to do it and actually almost fall in the fire.

You shouldn't fight with your brother over who gets to sit shot gun as you might fall down and break your wrist, all while in a different country AND in Disneyland! :?

..you shouldn't share your stupidity with thousands of people on the web :lol:


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

you should never jump down a flight of stairs, that has rocky gravel under it, going full speed... or you'll loose your footing and fall :lol:


----------



## 4EverPainted (Jul 18, 2008)

You should never run down stairs after KFC in really long pants, you will trip and get a permant bump in the middle of your nose. :roll:


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Ohh... and you should never put bananas to your bag without wrap when you're going to an amusement park. Maybe your bag flattens occasionally during the day because you take it with you when you take amusement rides...

Payoff: Banana smash all around the bag's inside isn't fun. Especially if it mess evrything in your bag.


----------



## QuarterPony (Aug 3, 2008)

lol...I have one from this weekend...

When making your little ungrateful lesson girls spread hay with you D I know, I'm soooooo nice, right?!) always make sure you yell "I'M TIPPING THE WHEEL BARROW OVER -- WATCH OUT!" several times before actually doing so... You might accidently tip the wheel barrow onto one girl and seven hay bales on the other. :shock:

hehe...yeeeeah...  I'm special. lol


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

You should never totally confuse the poor beginners by doing all your steps the wrong way while trying to be a boy at dancing.

I got a beginner all tangled up today. I was being a boy for the rhythm foxtrot, and I kept stepping back when I was supposed to go forwards, as I'm so used to the girl steps.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

You should never pee on an electric fence (I warned my kids when they were little ones - but did they listen?)


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

You should never...

... as a joke tell your 2 year old that the blue couch is actually orange or he will forever get orange and blue mixed up (not me, a friend did this).

... try to move 2' x 2' patio stones down a flight of stairs without steel toe boots on or you will end up with a broken toe and a whiz-bang headache.

... drink milk for breakfast the "morning after" or you'll make your own instant yoghurt (that from my husband).

... turn off your standard car while driving down a hill to save on gas (Egad, yes, I did this as a 16yr old!) or your steering wheel will lock and the ditch is AWFULLY close!!!! has to be the utmost stupidity of my life!


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> You should never pee on an electric fence (I warned my kids when they were little ones - but did they listen?)


You mean someone did that, hold it I saw photos of I man who done that to a 400 volt fence (It was ugly)


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Kentucky said:


> You mean someone did that, hold it I saw photos of I man who done that to a 400 volt fence (It was ugly)


 Yup, they were fortunate that it was low voltage and weeds were shorting it out but they will never forget it!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Unless you are a pro at this you should never try long reinig a horse that hasnt been handled in a lot longer than you wish to think about

Paayoff: I've still got calouses from the rope burn blisters from three years ago


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

never wear thongs around a horse...

(below is of some girl from school...shes a right (insert naughty word) and so is her friend)

never wear a g-string and a skirt with out shorts on a windy day

result....a right nasty sight!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

never take hot spaghetti noodles and pour them into a strainer before you get to the sink...that hot water burned my little toes!!!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Never go out sauna fresh wearing only a pyjamas. Not even it would be a late dark night and you should take your drunken dad from a community effort party to home. Not even the distance between your house and the party place would be only some kilometres. Not even there wouldn't be a lot of settlement in your corners.

Payoff: Maybe you drive wrong and finally found yourself in a mayor's(!) courtyard. Maybe two handsome guys come out the mayor's house and stare you very surprised when you stand ahead them in your pyjamas, without makeup, with your messy hairs and ask where the beach and the party place are. Maybe you don't realize apologize when they act up very nice and tell to you what you want to know and then that you're in private area and move one of their car that you can drive away. Maybe you find a right place and ask for your dad. Maybe a crew there laugh to you and tell that your dad left the crew half an hour ago telling that he walks home. 

This happened tonight to me . I really hope that the bumpy ground at mayor's house wasn't a flower bed or if it was I hope I didn't ruin it badly when I walked through it.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Ohh... I've still one. 

When playing baseball, you should never throw the bat recklessly out of your hands especially if there are men close to you.

Payoff: Luckily he managed to grab the bat before it hit his... umm... manly part of the body .


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

ohhhh I have a good post for this thread. Going to have to save it for when I get home!


----------



## HrsGrl323 (Nov 6, 2007)

You should never try and imitate a friends funny way of bowling on the wii when there is a running celing fan right above you.(my friend not me)
Payoff: You cut your hand pretty bad, get to text your mom and tell her you just broke your hand then reassure to her about 50 times you were only joking, and you get to show off the scar for about a month.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

You should never turn your back on a horse you just taught how to "shake hands" - because if she wants another treat, she knows how to get it and may kick you in the back!!! LOL  oopsie!


----------



## lizzie_magic (Sep 18, 2008)

TaMMa89 said:


> You should never keep your sugar and salt in containers which remember each others. If you do that, you can experiece an awkward surprise in a some morning when you're tired and trying to sweeten your morning coffee...


My mum made that mistake and accidently put a cup of salt in an apple pie instead of sugar:shock:


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

I've got some that no one else does!

Never stick a chili pepper up your nose for any reason. It will burn for hours.

Never string a rubberband though your toes and stretch it up to your face. Result- bloody eye

Never handle a goose in a strappy tanktop. Result- purple nurple!

Never shape a chicken feather with a lighter. Result- chicken on fire!


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

You should never try to climb a tree with your hand sewn together (ie, stitches)....... The Result: torn stitches and a lot of pain and blood.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

You Should Never, use a circular saw to cut a piece of wood, while barefoot
on a damp concrete floor, with a saw that does not cut the power cord compelety
into.

results in not being able to let go of the saw and stuttering puuuulll tthhee ppplllluuugg.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

RC, I'm still laughing!!!!!!!!!!!! That is probably the exact reason my husband refuses to buy me my own chainsaw or any power equipment.
Thanks for a great visual and hearty laugh!!!


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

RegalCharm said:


> You Should Never, use a circular saw to cut a piece of wood, while barefoot
> on a damp concrete floor, with a saw that does not cut the power cord compelety
> into.
> 
> results in not being able to let go of the saw and stuttering puuuulll tthhee ppplllluuugg.


A chain saw jack hammer???


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

you should never throw a rock at a glass window..duh! haha!

you should never drop a smothie off an escalador at the mall when the security gaurd is at the bottom

you should never jump off a full flight of 5 stairs when there is rocky gravel awaiting you at the bottom

umm..imma try to think of more


----------



## PaintedLady (Jul 30, 2008)

RegalCharm said:


> You Should Never, use a circular saw to cut a piece of wood, while barefoot
> on a damp concrete floor, with a saw that does not cut the power cord compelety
> into.
> 
> results in not being able to let go of the saw and stuttering puuuulll tthhee ppplllluuugg.


Ah HA....you stutter! :wink:


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Here is my contribution from my personal experience

You should never reverse your car without looking back. Result you will definitely bump into someone's car.

You should never reverse after crossing the traffic lights (if you think you have blocked the road). Result you'll find police car right at your back.

You should never dodge other cars on the main road. Result you are soon going to hit one.

You should never vacuum wet carpet with normal vacuum cleaner. Result you'll soon find out that vacuum cleaner is bust.

You should never sleep before switching off candles which are placed on your window cill. Result - your room will be in flames in no time.

You should never pour bucket full of water outside your friend's door. Result, his carpet will stink like hell later.

You should never hit a man on a motorized scooty in the city center. Result he'll chase you down with his superman bike (scooty)!

You should never leave your work till the last minute. Result you and your friends have to sleep on the floor as some of your friends will hog your bed.

You should never play "beating beating" with a "kiddie baseball bat" amongst your friends. Result it will bruise all over your body and you will not be able to wake up tomorrow.

You should never put a foiled wrapped sandwich in the microwave at 3am. Result - Microwave will burn into flames and Fire alarm will go off and everyone will try to beat the hell out of you.

You should never judge a person by his/her looks. Result you might find that they are much more smarter then you are.

You should never try to flirt with other girls because sooner or later your girl friend will find out and you'll end up spending all night outside in cold.

You should never take a room next to two lovers. Result you won't be able to sleep all night because of the noises coming from the next door room.

You should never play music all night long because sooner or later you'll end up in punishment from the bursary.

You should never spend all your money in expensive restaurants. Result, you'll soon have to sleep with empty stomach.

You should never get your car washed while it's raining. Result you have to visit the "hand car wash" again.

You should never make fun of nerds because sooner or later you'll need their help.

You should never sleep in lectures because sooner or later you have to sit for an exam.

You should never go to lectures 1 hour late. Result the lecture is over and you have learnt nothing.

You should never argue with an intelligent girl because sooner or later you'll realize you started to like her!

You should never help other students because sooner or later you'll find the whole class outside your doorstep.

You should never shout at the teacher because you'll never know he'll go in the washroom and cries.

You should never make a group between girls because sooner or later they'll fight over you.

You should never make a group between your best friends because sooner or later you'll end up doing their work too.

I think my list is getting too long. Will add some more later. 

Regards


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

You should never make a group between girls because sooner or later they'll fight over you.
^^(no ego there)

You should never show all of your cards, the other person will know what you are doing

You should never bring only a knife in a gunfight, you will be shot.

You should never change in any deal with out knowing most of the fact, you will be burned.


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Kentucky said:


> .......
> You should never bring only a knife in a gunfight, you will be shot.
> ......


I watched a program on discovery where the people were faster then those people who carried guns. They showed how they can slaughter the guy even before they bring their gun out. 

It was very good program to watch 

regards


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

the rule of thumb is 21 feet, if someone is coming to attack you you should pull your weapon and shot them at that line. you have very few seconds after than point to do anything.


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Very true . Or just run on the other side and pray either he gets a bad aim or that bullets don't hit you. 

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Well... you should never wash your bras and other sensitive laundry with a handwash program in your washing machine if you really aren't sure that there's a handwash program going on.

Payoff: After an hour I started to think that the program seemed to be a bit... odd? I went to check it and found out that the washing machine was running so called pre-wash program meant for white laundry (a long program with high degrees; 94C/201F). I stopped the machine and ran a short 30 program for finishing the wash but the damage had already happened. The wash ruined one of my good bra and there was a some kind of cloth which dyed all the light colored clothes in the laundry.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

YOU SHOULD NEVER

be with one girl and call her by another girls name.

the result is UGLY.


----------



## arabchica (Jul 5, 2009)

*you should never......*

you should never jump out of anything that you can't jump into (a friends hubby did this jumped out of a tree and the payoff is................)


a broken leg both bones three surgerys and 12 weeks on crutches 


OUCH!!!!!!!!


----------

